# encore et toujours



## Phu

salut tout le monde. comme vous voyez, voici une question très simple: comme est-ce qu'on pourrait traduire cette expresion à l'espagnol? Pourtant je la comprends et l'emploie couramment... mais c'est que j'sais pas comment la traduire...

merci d'avance et à bientôt.


----------



## lpfr

"ahora y siempre", "ahora y como siempre".


----------



## Phu

lpfr said:


> "ahora y siempre", "ahora y como siempre".


 
ouais.... ça pourrait marcher... mais quand même je ne suis guère convaincu.
Voici un example d'après "Le Monde" d'aujourd'hui:

Les derniers sondages placent encore et toujours le candidat de l'UMP en position de favori.

Je comprends parfaitement la signification, mais je trouve pas la phrase appropriée en espagnol.

Encore une fois, merci.


----------



## windermere

Hola,

Quizás no deberías usar los adverbios y traducirlo por "los últimos sondeos siguen situando al candidato del UMP como favorito". No sé qué te parece.


----------



## Phu

windermere said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizás no deberías usar los adverbios y traducirlo por "los últimos sondeos siguen situando al candidato del UMP como favorito". No sé qué te parece.


 

sí, probablemente ésta sea la mejor traducción, pero de todas maneras, encore et toujours da una idea de algo que viene del pasado y se prolonga en el futuro, no sé si me explico. quizás en español no existe tal expresión.


----------



## windermere

Si te entiendo, seguir denota algo que comenzó en el pasado y que se prolonga en el futuro, quizás puedas añadir :como desde un pricipio sigue situando.... (La verdad, no se me ocurre nada más....)


----------



## windermere

hola,

soy yo otra vez, se me ocurre la expresión "hoy y siempre", pero me gusta menos.


----------



## josepbadalona

o sitúan una vez más


----------



## Phu

josepbadalona said:


> o sitúan una vez más


 

quizás entonces lo mejor sea: siguen situando, una vez más...


----------



## windermere

siguen situando, una vez más me parece un poco redundante. Quizás sería mejor situan una vez más, o siguen situando... No sé qué os parece?


----------



## Phu

windermere said:


> siguen situando, una vez más me parece un poco redundante. Quizás sería mejor situan una vez más, o siguen situando... No sé qué os parece?


 

si, tienes razón... lo otro es rizar mucho el rizo.


----------



## yserien

Phu said:


> sí, probablemente ésta sea la mejor traducción, pero de todas maneras, encore et toujours da una idea de algo que viene del pasado y se prolonga en el futuro, no sé si me explico. quizás en español no existe tal expresión.


En francés sí, encore ,todavia expresa algo que viene del pasado.
Pero la frase consagrada en español en estos casos como bien te dice IPF(no sé si está bien escrito, perdona,IPF)es ahora y siempre.
Maintenant et à présent por supuesto no implica que nada venga del pasado.


----------



## Santys

Hola:

¿Alguien me puede explicar qué quiere decir _encore et toujours_ en el siguiente fragmento de la obra literaria _Pas un jour_ de Anne F. Garreta?

_Tu rentres dans l’ascenseur, appuies sur le bouton de ton étage, songeant combien tout cela est étrange et familier et que ce jeu te fatigue un peu, le jouer *encore et toujours* selon les règles implicites mais admises réserve si peu de surprises._

Gracias

Santy


----------



## josepbadalona

otra vez y aún/ seguir jugándolo una vez más


----------



## basf1979

Bonjour Phu,
je sais que ton post est déjà ancien, mais je crois qu'on pourrait traduire l'expression avec:
"hoy al igual que ayer"
au mons, cela va très bien avec le texte de "Le Monde"
Au revoir


----------



## danidrums

Hola a todos!
Mi pregunta no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo de esta conversación, pero me gustaría saber la diferencia que existe entre encore y toujours en francés. cuando he de emplear cada uno?
Gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


danidrums said:


> Hola a todos!
> Mi pregunta no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo de esta conversación, pero me gustaría saber la diferencia que existe entre encore y toujours en francés. cuando he de emplear cada uno?
> Gracias!


Este tema ha sido tratado en este hilo del foro Français seulement.

Por favor, léalo. Si su francés no le permite entender todo no vacile en pedir ayuda a una moderadora para que se lo resuma en español.

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## totor

basf1979 said:


> "hoy al igual que ayer"


me parece una buena opción, a la que se podría agregar 'hoy como ayer' o, también, 'hoy igual que ayer'.


----------



## hual

Hola,

Sugiero: _una y otra vez_.


----------



## totor

hual said:


> una y otra vez


es lo que en general utilizaba yo para traducir esa locución.

El problema es que, como bien dice Phu


Phu said:


> encore et toujours da una idea de algo que viene del pasado y se prolonga en el futuro


y 'una y otra vez' no da esa idea.

Por su parte, el CNRTL  dice:


> _Encore_ et _toujours. Toujours_ aussi bien que _encore_ peut signifier la persistance, mais à l'encontre de _encore,_ il permet de souligner que le procès a lieu depuis plus longtemps et quasi sans interruption. *a)* Lorsque ces 2 adv. sont juxtaposés, _toujours_ est pris dans le sens de la persistance et renchérit sur _encore _qu'il suit gén.


----------

